# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How to force sex dream (Brain flooder)

## lordmarv

Hello, 
yesterday I decided to make simple program which would flood my brain with a lot of porn images (~15 pics per sec) - like in the movie Cypher. I dreamed (very vivid  ::shock::  ) about sex with so beautiful women (I took 3mg of melatonine, today I try wihout) after flooding my brain with random taken 2000 porn pictures for 30min before I went to sleep + special image with message "I will dream about sex". When I browsed pictures later normaly with explorer, I found out that I remember only girls I liked most (when watching pics with brain with my Brain Flooder I thought all are beautiful :-o )

I decided to share my Brain Flood utility with sources, .net framework 2 is required to run.

For those too lazy to download porn here are some links below

_[Links removed via DV Staff]_

!!! UPDATED !!! now with easy configration over GUI 



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/139706182/BrainFlooderBeta.rar
```


Simply run Bin/BrainFlooder.exe

----------


## Dreamer 316

This seems to be a popular thread in terms of views. lol.

----------


## The Cusp

Interesting incubation method.  I'll have to try that sometime, since I'm really interested in incubation at the moment.  

Would love to hear more about your attempts.  Especially if you try to incubate something other than a non sex dream.  Selecting images for to induce a sexual dream is rather obvious, but it would get tricky picking the right images to induce a dream on a different topic.  Or at least a more specific topic.  It would be great to know how specific of a scenario you could set up.

I usually watch porn right before bed, but never seem to have sexual dream.  Probably because I ... ahem... take care of business if you know what I mean. :wink2:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> This seems to be a popular thread in terms of views. lol.



I wounder why  :wink2: 

I'm thinking of trying this with surreal images and paintings.  Any other ideas, porn is a little small minded.  But hey, I'm not complaining.

----------


## MisterHyde

> Hello, 
> yesterday I decided to make simple program which would flood my brain with a lot of porn images (~15 pics per sec)



I thought about this as well.  My rate was far slower than this (maybe one every few seconds) with pictures of women.  





> I'm thinking of trying this with surreal images and paintings. Any other ideas, porn is a little small minded. But hey, I'm not complaining.



I also like the idea of trying this with surreal paintings.  I will have a play with this stuff, since I have a great program for trying this stuff out on.

By the way Lord Marv, loving that you made it open source  :;-):

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Um... I am having trouble opening it.  I'm no computer genius.  I have Windows XP amd I just downloaded .net framework 2.  What now?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Aw, man, I tried making that surrealism thing on my video editor, wich works well, and realized one thing.  I want porn at 15 f/s  :drool: 

What you should do is sync it with some subliminal sex LD audio and post it for iPods!

----------


## MisterHyde

> Aw, man, I tried making that surrealism thing on my video editor, wich works well, and realized one thing.  I want porn at 15 f/s 
> 
> What you should do is sync it with some subliminal sex LD audio and post it for iPods!



That's what the adult ads which appear between posts occasionally intends to do.  You download the MP3, listen, and then supposedly have sex dreams.  I bought a couple but never got around to actually using them.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I've never seen them, but I am not the knid to spend money on them.  Where do you see them? Between posts? On DV? The only adds I ever see on DV are the ones on the homepage, and they are usually for LDs, Phone Physics, or Heros.

----------


## lordmarv

> Interesting incubation method.  I'll have to try that sometime, since I'm really interested in incubation at the moment.  
> 
> Would love to hear more about your attempts.  Especially if you try to incubate something other than a non sex dream.  Selecting images for to induce a sexual dream is rather obvious, but it would get tricky picking the right images to induce a dream on a different topic.  Or at least a more specific topic.  It would be great to know how specific of a scenario you could set up.
> 
> I usually watch porn right before bed, but never seem to have sexual dream.  Probably because I ... ahem... take care of business if you know what I mean.



Good idea, I think I try with some horror like scenes  :smiley:  or propably love  :Oops:

----------


## lordmarv

> I usually watch porn right before bed, but never seem to have sexual dream.  Probably because I ... ahem... take care of business if you know what I mean.



Yes, thats hard  ::D:  sleep wihout actually doing it  :Eek: 
Best is to think about something neutral - not about your daily problems, just think about movie you recently saw and so on

----------


## lordmarv

> Um... I am having trouble opening it.  I'm no computer genius.  I have Windows XP amd I just downloaded .net framework 2.  What now?



what error do you get?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

No error, I just don't know how to use it.  Or even open it.

----------


## JET73L

I just tried this last night, but with Doctor Who images, at both 1/5th second, 1/10th second, and 1/20th of a second, with around a dozen pics (TARDIS, logo for revised series, characters, recurring enemies). This was usimg GIMP and its animation filter. I don't know if it was this or the fact that I watched the three-episode finale of season 3, and Utopia twice in as many days, but I had the most vivid Doctor Who themed dream since I started watching the series (and yes, I have watched marathons before without this sort of vividness).
I plan to increase the nimber of images, and play around some more with the framerate. At 1/20th of a second the entire series of pics looked like the Tardis with the logo over (image with TARDIS was diferent from image with logo), with occasional flashes of characters and, once, a Dalek. So that seems about the right framerate to test this.

(PS:I was working in ms, not fractions of a second, and this is just my calculated estimates that I made at the time based on how many milliseconds in a second. I could be wrong.)

----------


## Frishert

> (PS:I was working in ms, not fractions of a second, and this is just my calculated estimates that I made at the time based on how many milliseconds in a second. I could be wrong.)



1000 ms = 1 sec  :wink2:

----------


## lordmarv

try new version, you just need image collection - jpg files

----------


## The Cusp

> I just tried this last night, but with Doctor Who images



Sweet!  I have to try that with Doctor Who images!

----------


## Denny22

Gonna try this tonight with images of the occean, hills, Chinese buildings, space etc...

Pretty random but we'll see.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I am working on the surreal- dream like lucid one now.  How many images/ second should there be? Is 15 too fast?

----------


## Dreamer 316

> I've never seen them, but I am not the knid to spend money on them.  Where do you see them? Between posts? On DV? The only adds I ever see on DV are the ones on the homepage, and they are usually for LDs, Phone Physics, or Heros.



There is one on this thread if you haven't seen it already. 

I had to click on it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

lol.  I don't see it... maybe its the "Virus Protection" shit thats installed...

----------


## Dreamer 316

> lol.  I don't see it... maybe its the "Virus Protection" shit thats installed...



Its just below the first post, its called adult lucid dreams. I have got install shield deluxe which was the best anti virus of 2007 and i can see it, perhaps my settings are different.  ::?: 

Here is the link anyway.

I was tempted to buy it. The Jessica one looks good. 

http://www.dreamcontrol.co.uk/?gclid...FQs4QgodEySOkw

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Is anyone gonna upload a video for this? I think it should be done.   ::D:

----------


## donnieb2

Can someone give me the basic run down on how this work's. Do you just load this with your favorite pic's and just watch them for 30 minute's ? And hopefully you'll have dream's about what youre seeing.

----------


## josh2010

how do i run the brain flooder???

----------


## Dreamer 316

Last night i was trying to make this thing work, so i had to download a slideshow editor because brainflood doesn't open. I spent quite a bit of time trying this and it certainly seemed to effect my dreams in a big way!



In one dream i recall walking with my friend past this bench and there was a blonde girl who i just walked past then my friend says she wants your number. Then i said i have a girlfriend you idiot but he keeps telling me to take her number (she is just standing there smiling at me) and in the end he persuades me, so i walk up to her and she writes her number on a piece of paper and gives it to me.  :Oops: 

I could recall this number when i woke up, i should have wrote it down and phoned it in a lucid or even real life and see who answers.

In a different dream i am in my house with a different friend and opposite me there is a house full of schoolgirls  ::bowdown::  and we end up getting in a car with a few of them and one i really liked (who i think was one from the galleries who ireally liked) i started talking to and her name was Rocky.  ::shock:: 

I had a few other dreams like this, females were present in every dream i can recall which is never a bad thing.  ::lol::  I also had a very strange dream where Oneironaut where he got in trouble with the police and needed a place to stay so he stayed with me til the police were off his back.  ::wtf::  

Anyway i am going to try this again tonight, i have got to try and get this slideshow thing to work, it keeps saying cannot find a specified fading effect, please set a fading effect to this picture. I do just that but nothing changes!
Ill work it out.

----------


## berryman13

For some reason, every time i try this i find mah hand down mah pants  ::shock::

----------


## jedsmim

i was wondering if maybe just, sentences would work. like using brain flooder with just images that say to like remember dreams or like "you can fly" or something i don't really know.  just putting that out there.

----------


## lordmarv

Hello there again, 
today i try special version of this (eyye similar as jedsmim mentioned). 

I actually get idea of receiving messages during sleep. I sometimes find my dreams changed when i forget TV on - I fall asleep at 21:00 and at wake up after 0:00 when i found i was dreaming just about stuff which is going in tv  ::lol:: 

Ok, I just recorded my story (as I meet nice girl, and we fall to love, ...) - in present tense - and I scheduled my player to run it at 3:00 when im in deep sleep  :smiley: 

This seems to be really intresting... If this works, I'll record message "You are not dreaming" - I guess I should find myself in Lucid dreams 
 :boogie:

----------


## jedsmim

im gonna try doin some of the brain flood stuff tonight, with iron man images. ha.  Wondering if there was some ideal setting for the picture interval

----------


## mini0991

It appears to be effective in incubating dreams. 

But how exactly does it work? Is it subliminal? And if it is, how safe is it? Like, am I going to have sex dreams every night if I try this once?

----------


## lordmarv

> im gonna try doin some of the brain flood stuff tonight, with iron man images. ha.  Wondering if there was some ideal setting for the picture interval



20 imgs per sec works good  ::lol::

----------


## lordmarv

> It appears to be effective in incubating dreams. 
> 
> But how exactly does it work? Is it subliminal? And if it is, how safe is it? Like, am I going to have sex dreams every night if I try this once?



I have no idea how it works, I tried to google this method wihout any success (maybe CIA secrets  ::lol:: , I'm watching a lot of Alias these days >D)
I think it can work every day, since you can change image collection always...

nothing is really proven  ::roll::

----------


## MisterHyde

Definetly heard of this theory before.  As far as I can remember, your mind tries to pick out what it just saw because that's what you do, look for things and realise what they are.  But they're going too fast for you to be able to work it out at that moment, so your brain goes over it in the unconscious.  Presumably your mind is still trying to pick out images when you're sleeping, but then you're using your unconscious mind hence the crossover.

Just from what I remember, don't quote me on this!

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I am making a flying one as we speek.  Hellz Yea!

I'll post it when it's done, but we should post them and make a big book of them!  It will be awesome!

----------


## slayer

Wow...so people are actually getting this to work with different types of images?!

OH god yes...CAT GIRL VIVID DREAMS HERE I COME! I'll probably throw in some "YOU ARE DREAMING" signs in there too...

----------


## Keitorin

I'm going to try this with different images. Maybe art or exotic locations? Should be fun!  :smiley:

----------


## Dreamer 316

I have used this last two nights and it has had a huge impact both nights, there are girls everywhere in my dreams! My dreams have never been like this before, its crazy!

I havent been looking for any girls, but there are girls everywhere and most seem like they have taken viagra.  ::banana:: 

I would like to try this using something different because its like girls girls girls and more girls, its mental.  :Eek:  Its also hard to focus in lucids because of this so i think ill try something different, hopefully it will produce the same results. 

It certainly works though.  :tongue2:

----------


## mini0991

Anyone try it with a simple image saying "You Will Lucid Dream" thrown in there? And what's the ideal speed and legnth of time to view? I was thinking 50ms for five minutes before i go to bed for the night.

----------


## nosound

Is this kind of like the brainwave program where it quickly flashes whatever text you put.Im going to try this tonight but with surreal landscapes.

----------


## The Cusp

> I have no idea how it works, I tried to google this method wihout any success



I would imagine in principle it works the same as repeating a mantra over and over.

I'm going to download that baby now and fill it with sacred geometry images!

----------


## Keitorin

> Anyone try it with a simple image saying "You Will Lucid Dream" thrown in there? And what's the ideal speed and legnth of time to view? I was thinking 50ms for five minutes before i go to bed for the night.



I've made one and added it in with my images - I'll try it tonight and see how it works. If I think it's worth it, I'll work on figuring out what timing and for how long works best for me.  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

I haven't slept using this yet, but I already like it!  Don't use if you're prone to seizures though.

It would take some time to come up with a good collection of images, but I would encourage anyone using this to make their own themed image packs and submit them here for other users.

----------


## slayer

So, about how many pictures should we get?

I have about 35 pictures I can use for this tonight, and how long should I watch them for?

I'm going to guess about 5 minutes.

----------


## Halocuber

My mommy isnt going to like this

----------


## Maeni

Holy crap.

I'm so going to use this! Not for porn though.
I guess I will begin to make a huge folder of pictures of stuff and start putting on autosuggestion text on them. 

Thanks for it!

Another thing, I really find the idea of blasting porn through your head at 15 pics per second really funny...

----------


## Keitorin

I used it last night for 10 minutes at 75ms using art images. It was brilliant, almost like watching a film.  :Eek:  

Ah, and I had autosuggestion text images (two of them - one in black text, other red) in there which were really wicked when they popped up. My brain was just waiting for them, so when they zipped by, I caught them and held an after-image (on the screen).

However, it didn't do anything for my dreams - no art or themes in it related to the images and I didn't suspect I was dreaming, though I had a lot more dreams than normal (which I'm attributing to excitement/anticipation).

Tonight I'm going to try again, only for longer this time and maybe less milliseconds.

----------


## The Cusp

Was up too late finding images, and and could only try it for 5 minutes before bed, so it didn't have any effect on my dreams last night.

I had on the 75 speed, which seemed a little too fast for me, and was giving me a slight headache, but that could have just been because I was tired.

I found that too many different sized images were hard to focus on.  Might be best to resize them all to the same size for a smoother transition.

----------


## slayer

I tried it with about 35 picuters for about 12 minutes before going to bed...

I didn't get the kind of dreams I wanted, but I did seem to have more of them than usual.

----------


## MisterHyde

I've used it three times.  Once with a Serotinin pill, which did nothing but give me a dreamless sleep, and twice with my regular lucid dreaming pill, and WOW.  First dream was two nights ago and I dreamt I had sex with 3 different women, although only one of them was in my little private collection of pictures.  Last night I had a very dark, very realistic dream which was awesome, but leads me onto another point.

The dark dream I had was directly related to something else I was looking at just before I went to bed, so I am wondering whether this technique would be best performed right before bed.  I will experiment tonight as I have a laptop on my bedside table and can run the program on that then sleep.

----------


## lordmarv

::lol::  So I combined this image flooding method with music - while flooding my head i was listening to some meditation crap. I went sleep, set my player volume to lowest level and scheduled the meditation crap to play at 3:00 (deep sleep state). 
I must say, it was simply AWESOME. During dream, I found most of subscons text and images character to be there. Well, the music played in loop (for 60min), dream was epic, I meet girl, we kissed, then hot part, and then she told I love you. it was damn nice. I LOVED HER TOO  ::lol:: 

Well, right now, I'm going to add audio file support for my brain flooder  ::roll:: 
(I must force myself, since I'm pretty lazy these days :-\)

----------


## The Cusp

I've just amassed a collection of photos like from this site http://www.space.com/php/multimedia/...hp?category=ds, and they are spectacular.  Can't wait to see how it works tonight.



I'm also going to make one with close up pics of the sun.





Any chance you could set that program up so that we can choose one main image to be shown every X number of images.  For instance, you could have one that says "You are dreaming!"  that keeps popping up.

----------


## donnieb2

> I've just amassed a collection of photos like from this site http://www.space.com/php/multimedia/...hp?category=ds, and they are spectacular.  Can't wait to see how it works tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to make one with close up pics of the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just do what i done just make a shitload of copie's of youre are you dreaming picture.And it will show up frequently  ahh good old ctrl v ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> Just do what i done just make a shitload of copie's of youre are you dreaming picture.And it will show up frequently  ahh good old ctrl v



Doh!  Never thought of that!  Good idea.

I just realized where I've seen this kind of thing before!

----------


## EchoSun13

> I wounder why 
> 
> I'm thinking of trying this with surreal images and paintings.  Any other ideas, porn is a little small minded.  But hey, I'm not complaining.



What about other stuff..anything...and did anyone try it???
Does it work?

----------


## slayer

I just tried this again and I used 40ms this time and I still didn't get the kind of dream I wanted...

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Anybdy got good results without any pills?

----------


## The Cusp

Ok, I made a decent one on Aliens.  Anyone want to have a dream about aliens?

This one is pretty smooth, no matter what speed you run it.  It's all close ups of alien heads, all images the same size.  All different, but they look so similar, it helps to make sense of what you're 
seeing.

It's 3.08 MB, compressed with RAR.  Contains around 60 420X420 Jpegs.

http://www.mediafire.com/?jsb4inyh9nu

I was going to sneak in some subliminal alien anal probe images, but I couldn't find any!  You'd think the net would be full of them, but no.

----------


## Kmister

can someone explain in depth how to get brain flooder to work?

i downloaded .net framework 2 and brain flooder from rapid share and one of the files he posted......

im completely lost

----------


## The Cusp

Just launch the icon in the BIN folder of the brain flooder.

----------


## EchoSun13

I tried the brain flutter and watched it alot but nothing happened.

I watched three times before bed, the flutter was two minutes long lopped with 180 pictures.
And  do you have to go to sleep directly after?

----------


## aceofspades

why does everyone love RS so much. its so horribly limiting...downloading now. and yah later ill try it with other images.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> can someone explain in depth how to get brain flooder to work?
> 
> i downloaded .net framework 2 and brain flooder from rapid share and one of the files he posted......
> 
> im completely lost



Me too, I am just using Pinnicle Studio 10 at 15 FPS

Will post Forest-Vampire one in a day or so, tell me if I forget.

----------


## donnieb2

I tried this for 3 day's now and with about 900 picture's and watch them for about 20 minute's .And Im still not having any luck I even cropped them all the same size. Im thinking maybe it works better with image's you never seen before.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> I tried this for 3 day's now and with about 900 picture's and watch them for about 20 minute's .And Im still not having any luck I even cropped them all the same size. Im thinking maybe it works better with image's you never seen before.



No i use images i have seen alot and they work ver well, last night one of these girls who i downloaded i was friends with in my lucid which was cool.  :smiley: 

Perhaps its different for different people.

----------


## donnieb2

Then agian i been having bad dream recall lately maybe it is working but i just dont know it.How doe's it work for you? Are you just dreaming and then you suddenly realize someone from the picture's you've seen then you become lucid?

----------


## chea77er

hey i am new here .. does this method work?

or can u give me better FREE Methods?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> hey i am new here .. does this method work?
> 
> or can u give me better FREE Methods?



This threas is not a good one to start out in.  Make a few posts in the Newbie Zone first.  And it is FREE.

----------


## slayer

Well, thanks to a special friend, I now have 160 pictures I can use. I'm going to add about 10 YOU ARE DREAMING pictures in there and maybe it will help me get the kind of dreams I want!

So far, when I've tried this, I haven't been getting the dreams I want, but I have noticed that my dreams last longer and I can remember them better.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> Then agian i been having bad dream recall lately maybe it is working but i just dont know it.How doe's it work for you? Are you just dreaming and then you suddenly realize someone from the picture's you've seen then you become lucid?



No im not saying it helps me become lucid, i don't use it for that. I use it to dream of whatever pics i use which at the moment has only been girls and thats worked very well.  :smiley: 

Has anyone got any links they want to share because i would like to try something else other than porn.  ::roll::

----------


## slayer

If you want, I can upload my 200+ cat girls if you want.

They are clothed or atleast it doesn't show "parts" and some are in sexy positions...

----------


## donnieb2

Dreamer 316 thanks for the response :smiley:  Yeah i was having bad dream recall but today.I was sleeping and someone outside was playing music so loud it woke me up.And I had only slept for about 2 hour's but the music had got me up so i stayed up for about an hour and a half.Then i went back to bed and now i just woke up and my dream recall for last night was perfect  ::D:  I remember almost all of it.Yeah i did have somthing of a sexual dream it was me watching porno's but i didnt try brain flooder last night.Maybe that's why my dream was lame. But anyway it gave me an idea yes the wake back to bed method.So im going sleep for about 2 or 3 hour's then get up and hop on the pc and start brain flooder.Watch it for about 20 minute's then go back to bed.And see what kind of result's I get. ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  Ill report back if i have any luck with wake back to bed combined with brain flooder. :smiley:  And to slayer sure ill take what you have ill be glad to add more pic's to my collection ::D:

----------


## slayer

Lol I'll have to do it some other time though...

----------


## donnieb2

Ok ill be waiting :smiley:

----------


## aceofspades

Mirrored here: http://69.60.114.192:81/dl/naps/apps/brain_flood/

Please add to thread considering how god damn long it took me to upload all of it.

I would like to snag some more galleries (aka non-porn) and post them.

----------


## donnieb2

Thank's aceofspades for the upload :smiley:  Ill be testing these tonight ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## aceofspades

ur very welcome. I would recommend using a download accelerator but since the rars are in parts just download more than one at a time.

but yea enjoy

----------


## Dreamer 316

> If you want, I can upload my 200+ cat girls if you want.
> 
> They are clothed or atleast it doesn't show "parts" and some are in sexy positions...



No thank you, but kind of you to offer.  :smiley: 

i am looking for holiday photos at the moment, i have dowmloaded lots of different photos and i have mixed it with the female collection and i am going to see what that produces? I am hoping it will produce certain results but we will see.

----------


## aceofspades

> Well, thanks to a special friend, I now have 160 pictures I can use. I'm going to add about 10 YOU ARE DREAMING pictures in there and maybe it will help me get the kind of dreams I want!
> 
> So far, when I've tried this, I haven't been getting the dreams I want, but I have noticed that my dreams last longer and I can remember them better.



send them my way ill upload them to the server. Just give me a mediafire link or something. 

Cats = cute lol

----------


## slayer

> No thank you, but kind of you to offer. 
> 
> i am looking for holiday photos at the moment, i have dowmloaded lots of different photos and i have mixed it with the female collection and i am going to see what that produces? I am hoping it will produce certain results but we will see.



I do have holiday cat girls...

----------


## Dreamer 316

> I do have holiday cat girls...



Are they hot holiday catgirls?  :smiley:

----------


## mini0991

> If you want, I can upload my 200+ cat girls if you want.
> 
> They are clothed or atleast it doesn't show "parts" and some are in sexy positions...



I'm interested. Post a zip. Would make for a unique LD/normal dream.

----------


## slayer

> Are they hot holiday catgirls?



That's a matter of opinion my friend  :smiley: 

Also, I already removed the link to my folder...so only one person on these forums have it.

I may re-upload it though...but it takes forever to upload so I might not do it.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> That's a matter of opinion my friend 
> 
> Also, I already removed the link to my folder...so only one person on these forums have it.
> 
> I may re-upload it though...but it takes forever to upload so I might not do it.



Your just playing hard to get now arent you.  :tongue2: 

Na its ok i understand, plus i have over 500 pics now. It has took a bit of time but now i have a nice collection of girls and holiday photos, im happy for now. I think that will be a great combination to create the perfect dream.  ::lol::

----------


## slayer

Well, I currently only have Halloween, Christmas, and Valentines Day cat girls for the holidays. Expect to see a thread with me saying Happy Halloween with a cat girl sometime  ::D:

----------


## donnieb2

> But anyway it gave me an idea yes the wake back to bed method.So im going sleep for about 2 or 3 hour's then get up and hop on the pc and start brain flooder.Watch it for about 20 minute's then go back to bed.And see what kind of result's I get. Ill report back if i have any luck with wake back to bed combined with brain flooder.



Nope didnt have any luck with the wake back to bed method infact i cant remember anything from last night ::?: . lol

----------


## slayer

I think I know my problem with this...

When I watch it, I watch it for about 12 minutes, because I listen to a Lucid mp3 while watching the pictures fly by.

I actually think it's not because I'm not looking at it long enough, but instead, I'm watching it for too long.
I've noticed that after sometime, I tend to trail off my train of thought while watching the pictures and then I'm just in my own little world.

After I trail off in my mind, it constantly starts to happen to where I just can't concentrate on the pictures.
So I'm going to try to watch it for 5 minutes tonight and see what happens then.

Damn you ADHD...

----------


## afish3

Tired this out last night with no effects. Actually I didn't remember any dreams at all...maybe i was trying to hard? haha

----------


## Dreamer 316

It worked again last night, i added some new girls yesterday and they were in my lucid.  :tongue2: 

Just keeps working.  :smiley: 

Ever since i have used this females have invaded my dreams, im not complaining though.

----------


## aceofspades

> I think I know my problem with this...
> 
> When I watch it, I watch it for about 12 minutes, because I listen to a Lucid mp3 while watching the pictures fly by.
> 
> I actually think it's not because I'm not looking at it long enough, but instead, I'm watching it for too long.
> I've noticed that after sometime, I tend to trail off my train of thought while watching the pictures and then I'm just in my own little world.
> 
> After I trail off in my mind, it constantly starts to happen to where I just can't concentrate on the pictures.
> So I'm going to try to watch it for 5 minutes tonight and see what happens then.
> ...



*Hands you some concerta*

Welcome to the club  :tongue2:

----------


## JET73L

> I'm interested. Post a zip. Would make for a unique LD/normal dream.



@slayer: I agree, please post or send the link, or file, whichever is convenient. It was difficult enough compiling a decent doctor who set of images, and I intend to branch out into other sets, and mixed series of images, so it would be great to have a pre-gathered set of images.

----------


## slayer

Ok I'll try to get another link up sometime...

But be warned, it does contain pictures that might not be sutiable for children  :tongue2: 

By the way, it's now at 600+ cat girls.

I'm going take out the "adult" pictures, unless you guys want me to keep them in. I also need to weed out some other pictures. Which would probably take it down to about 400+ or so if I just remove the whole folder with the "adult" pictures and other one's I didn't use.

----------


## JET73L

's fine either way. If you want to make it non-MA, I don't object. Thank you!

----------


## Dreamer 316

Is this working for everyone else?

I havent heard anyone say that its worked.

----------


## JET73L

I said that a similar brain-flooder image sequence for Doctor Who invoked an extremely vivid Doctor-WHo thmemed dream when I first built and tested it. Since I added some subliminal text, my recall has increased consistently as well. It could be coincidence, but I feel that it's related to the brainflooder thing.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> I said that a similar brain-flooder image sequence for Doctor Who invoked an extremely vivid Doctor-WHo thmemed dream when I first built and tested it. Since I added some subliminal text, my recall has increased consistently as well. It could be coincidence, but I feel that it's related to the brainflooder thing.



Ah yeh but what i meant was on a consistent basis?

----------


## slayer

I have not been able to get this to work...

I think it's mainly because of my ADHD and me losing track of things...

----------


## Dreamer 316

> I have not been able to get this to work...
> 
> I think it's mainly because of my ADHD and me losing track of things...



No i doubt it. I dont think it will effect what you dream about, as long as you watch the pictures you should have the same amount of chance as anyone else. Thats just my opinion though, i may be wrong.

I think it depends on how long you watch them for, at what time, and perhaps how much you want to dream of them. I also think it may depend on the images, something simple like girls will be very easy to dream of, but more complex images may be more difficult.

Soz if that didnt make any sense.  ::lol::

----------


## slayer

Well, if you just stare at the pictures, you may start to go off into "your own little world" and then sort of "blank out" and not pay attention to the pictures.

So I'm going to try to watch them again for 3 minutes, at 50ms. That way, if it's not too long, I can quickly watch them, and they will be fresh in my head.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> Well, if you just stare at the pictures, you may start to go off into "your own little world" and then sort of "blank out" and not pay attention to the pictures.
> 
> So I'm going to try to watch them again for 3 minutes, at 50ms. That way, if it's not too long, I can quickly watch them, and they will be fresh in my head.



Yeh that has happened a few times, though i dont think it matter because your mind is still processing them i believe. What i do is pause it every so often because otherwise my eyes go funny. 

I watch it for about 15 mins before bed, i watch it 7 or 8 times, 2 mins long.

----------


## slayer

I may do that too...just watch it for atleast 2 or 3 minutes when no one is around.

----------


## ladoys

Just try my method if you wish to go into it directly. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=64831

----------


## DreamOfBeams

So is this working for anyone?

I'm going to try it tonight.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> So is this working for anyone?
> 
> I'm going to try it tonight.



Only me as far as i know.

----------


## DreamOfBeams

> Only me as far as i know.



How long did you set it?

How long did you wait to go to sleep after you did it?

What was it about?

----------


## Dreamer 316

> How long did you set it?
> 
> How long did you wait to go to sleep after you did it?
> 
> What was it about?



If you mean how long did the slideshow run, 2 mins.

About an hour.

Well when i use it i always dream of lots of girls, not always sexual dreams but my dreams are always infested with girls. Some of the girls have also appeared in my lucids.

----------


## DreamOfBeams

> So I combined this image flooding method with music - while flooding my head i was listening to some meditation crap. I went sleep, set my player volume to lowest level and scheduled the meditation crap to play at 3:00 (deep sleep state). 
> I must say, it was simply AWESOME. During dream, I found most of subscons text and images character to be there. Well, the music played in loop (for 60min), dream was epic, I meet girl, we kissed, then hot part, and then she told I love you. it was damn nice. I LOVED HER TOO 
> 
> Well, right now, I'm going to add audio file support for my brain flooder 
> (I must force myself, since I'm pretty lazy these days :-\)



How do you set your music player to play at a certain time?

----------


## lordmarv

> How do you set your music player to play at a certain time?



I'm using mp3 alarm clock on my windows mobile pda

----------


## DreamOfBeams

> I'm using mp3 alarm clock on my windows mobile pda



Are you Dreamer 316?

What music did you use?

----------


## lordmarv

> Are you Dreamer 316?
> 
> What music did you use?



I'm not sceptic Dreamer 316  :-\

Rare music - usually soundtrack from action movies I never seen... The trick is that it should be music you never heard before.. So try play with brainflooder and shedule at night. Sweet dreams

----------


## DreamOfBeams

> I'm not sceptic Dreamer 316  :-\
> 
> Rare music - usually soundtrack from action movies I never seen... The trick is that it should be music you never heard before.. So try play with brainflooder and shedule at night. Sweet dreams



Sorry lol, oh and I'm guessing it's worked for you?

----------


## lordmarv

> Sorry lol, oh and I'm guessing it's worked for you?



yes, I can somehow dream about what I wish in advance, but no control for me  :smiley:

----------


## DanielWestman

I'm going to try this tonight, I'll watch the pictures for a couple of minutes before I go to bed. I'll let you know if it worked!

----------


## Jeff777

Lol, this thread is cunning.  This is the only thread I've seen where the OP can post links to porno images and get away with it lmao.

You clever little OP you.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

It's too much work to get to, so no one cares.  Plus it's on topic.  But bumping it up like this can't help!

----------


## DanielWestman

I tried this last night with my own collection of images of beautiful black girls, but it didn't work. Watched it for 10 minutes before I went to bed.
Well okay, it kinda worked. I dreamt about watching porn on the TV, I also dreamt about an ugly, old russian woman that wanted to have sex with young boys like me :/
So it kinda backfired on me! I didn't see a single ebony girl in my dreams!

Will be fun to try with other kind of images though, gonna make a collection of my favorite TV-series and see what I dream about.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Beautiful black girls?  :tongue2:

----------


## John11

I tried this last night.  I loaded my personal collection and watched it for 10 minutes at a 50ms picture interval (this wasn't very steady though since it was pulling from an external drive).

I did have a small portion of my dream that had to do with sex, but it wasn't with any of the girls from my collection of pictures.  There weren't even more girls in my dream than usual.  In fact there were less.

I'm going to not try it again yet and see if any girls pop up in the next two nights.  Maybe my subconscious still needs to catch up on other stuff first to reach those subconscious images.  If I don't have any luck by then I'll try it again but change things up a bit somehow.

----------


## Garjzla

not to be a party pooper...but if you post porn stuff could you please put it in a spoiler thing....cause i dont want to be clicking on that stuff...or label it well...thanks ::D: 



*Spoiler* for _?_: 



thanks

----------


## Tweek

Wow.  Props man.  I watched this with multiple things.

Planes.
Exotic places.
Women.
and Pot and pipes.  a little bit mixed together.

I got closer than I have ever gotten to an intentional DILD.  I actually woke up because I realized it was a dream.  I was making out with this chick and then I realized it was a dream right before I was about to take my pants off.   ::D:   Not so much that I woke up, I just remember realizing it was a dream and I don't remember anything from there.  My next dream was that I was with my brother in a car with this girl in the winter.  So it was kind of a dream contium, total of 3 dreams, two pertaining to this.   :wink2: 

Definitely good!  Props man!

----------


## mikestankus

this thing is  so  sweet

----------


## John11

Last night I did end up having a dream with some of the girls from my pictures in it.  However, I was just seeing pictures of them on a computer.

----------


## iank

Tried this last night (not with porn, by the way ::D: ). Didn't work.

In fact, for the first time in several days, couldn't remember any dreams at all!

 ::?:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream



----------


## one

okay, so mine just says when i run bin/brainflooder.exe and it says it failed to instalize properly. any idea.

P.S. im dumb when it comes to downloading programs.

----------


## tekkendreams

dont whack off for ages and ull get alot of sex dreams / erotic dreams

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Wanking is better than waiting.

----------


## slayer

Can someone come up with a big anime girl picture pack brainflooder or something?

I'm going to make some brainflooder movies for my mp3 player so I can watch them before I go to bed, or when I wake up, then fall back asleep.

They should be something short, like 20 seconds or something.

----------


## 12g951ad

ok... porn

----------


## 12g951ad

> Can someone come up with a big anime girl picture pack brainflooder or something?
> 
> I'm going to make some brainflooder movies for my mp3 player so I can watch them before I go to bed, or when I wake up, then fall back asleep.
> 
> They should be something short, like 20 seconds or something.



you really like anime dont you

----------


## slayer

> you really like anime dont you



Of course I do!

Now, give me your anime.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I tried this last night with pictures of aurora borealis, but no aurora dreams. I also had some "generally pleasant" shots, and those seemed to give me quite a good dream.

----------


## magical mike

I have Ubuntu... Is there anyways, I can use this on ubuntu?

----------


## 12g951ad

> Of course I do!
> 
> Now, give me your anime.



o oo dont have any DONT KILL ME  :Puppy dog eyes:

----------


## magical mike

so can this work on ubuntu?? anyone? maybe?

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Not unless someone ports it...

----------


## hungrymanz

> so can this work on ubuntu?? anyone? maybe?



Nope, unless maybe if you have Virtual Box. But I would say do a google search and find a similar software, it shouldn't be difficult.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Or, do what I do.

What video editing software do you have?

----------


## magical mike

I have no video editing softwear, but if you upload your video  ::D:  I could watch it!

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Not even...
Window's Movie Maker?

----------


## magical mike

I am useing ubuntu remeber.. lol I can probably find a video editing program for it..
but say I do have it.. then what? put together a bunch of images?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Go to preferences (It may be under another name, I use Pinnicale Editing, but I can show you if you have Windows Movie Maker), each picture being as short as it can be, which is, I think, 8 fps.  Then put all the pictures in and done.  Get a free one online, then PM me.  I'll talk you through it.

----------


## AirRick101

I'm sure this is an effective technique to incubate sex dreams, but I imagine all that subliminal imaging will make it extremely difficult to focus during work/school as a side effect, haha.

----------


## slash112

so much easier to just lucid dream it

----------


## qwerty

rapidshare wouldn;t work for me..could someone convert the files to something else....pleease

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Rapidshare doesn't work? Why wouldn't it?

----------


## slayer

> so much easier to just lucid dream it



Because becoming Lucid is so much easier and then having control over your dream than watching some pictures.

----------


## hungrymanz

> Because becoming Lucid is so much easier and then having control over your dream than watching some pictures.



That's the spirit!

----------


## Licity

> so can this work on ubuntu?? anyone? maybe?



Will this function properly under Wine?

----------


## slayer

Are there any free quick image editing software that would allow me to import all my pictures, set all of them to a certain time, then save it as a video?

----------


## Idolfan

<sigh>, why is this ALWAYS the highlighted thread in the control board?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> Are there any free quick image editing software that would allow me to import all my pictures, set all of them to a certain time, then save it as a video?



*Ahem*

_WINDOWS MOVIE MAKER._

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...viemaker2.mspx

----------


## slayer

> *Ahem*
> 
> _WINDOWS MOVIE MAKER._
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...viemaker2.mspx



Last time I checked, you couldn't easily change the time of images...

You had to go into the timeline and drag each and every one of them to a certain time. That can get very boring if you have a lot of images.

----------


## Rohtie

You could just download some open source video editing software which is made for ubuntu like ZS4

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> Last time I checked, you couldn't easily change the time of images...
> 
> You had to go into the timeline and drag each and every one of them to a certain time. That can get very boring if you have a lot of images.




Check again.

Go to *Tools > Options > Advanced > Picture Duration > 1.25 seconds* (You can go higher, but I think this is the best setting).

----------


## qwerty

dont know just didnt

----------


## Kiss Me

This is an awesome idea! I made my own video with pictures of beaches and underwater scenes. I posted it on youtube if anyone is interested...but, there's no naked women in it.  :tongue2: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flAAX3xnwC8

I'm going to watch it a few times before bed tonight. I plan on making and posting more (different themes) if it works!

----------


## docklanders

Well i was searching this on google and this was a thread that came up so could not resist signing on and commenting.

i saw the video that the previous poster uploaded on youtube and was impressed that it works for people, i wanted to make my own with *ahem* other sorts of pictures in it. Unfortunately for me i have an apple mac and cant run the program you used to make it, can any of you recommend any other techniques or programs i can use, as i would love to try this out for myself, thankyou

peace and love

XxxJCxxX

----------


## reci

> This is an awesome idea! I made my own video with pictures of beaches and underwater scenes. I posted it on youtube if anyone is interested...but, there's no naked women in it. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flAAX3xnwC8
> 
> I'm going to watch it a few times before bed tonight. I plan on making and posting more (different themes) if it works!



Results?  Could you post a downloadable version too?

----------


## Mezzanine

> This is an awesome idea! I made my own video with pictures of beaches and underwater scenes. I posted it on youtube if anyone is interested...but, there's no naked women in it. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flAAX3xnwC8
> 
> I'm going to watch it a few times before bed tonight. I plan on making and posting more (different themes) if it works!



I like.  I also like Portishead in the background.  But I don't see the connection from Portishead to the beach.  Maybe "Underwater Love" by Smoke City instead?  That's the first thing I thought of.  And.  Jellyfish and eels are scary.  Not something I'd want to see in my dreams.   :wink2:   did it work for you?

----------


## DestFinis

I have video, audio, and image editing software.

Anybody need me to do something and I'll do it for you.  Just tell me how to do it, and what file type and codec to render it.

And BTW, Movie Maker crashes on everything.

And...uh...why only women?  ::thumbdown::

----------


## pp111

I tried this and had several very vivid and long dreams.  I didn't become lucid, and at most few parts I didn't have enough control of my mind to realize that the dream had very strong sexual overtones, but that probably is due to the fact that I only watched it for about 3 or 4 minutes before going to bed.

Going to try longer tonight.

----------


## docklanders

anybody use apple computers, as i cant find any software  :Sad:

----------


## 12g951ad

> anybody use apple computers, as i cant find any software



I Do

----------


## slayer

So umm...

I sent someone in this thread my cat girls...

I can't remember who it was, but I know it was someone. Can I get those back?

----------


## sn0wite

Are you all virgins or something? No disrespect or anything but should you realy be looking at porn on your parents computer? He must of DL'd about 2000 virus' in the process lol!!

----------


## slayer

No disrepect taken, but what does being a virgin have to do with looking at porn?

Porn can help releave stress!

----------


## Marvo

^Porn fucks you up dude, specially if you're watching it on your parents' computer.

----------


## slayer

I don't know about everyone else...but I limit my porn watching.

----------


## Conquer

well this is a funny thread.

(views & posts wise)

maybe I'll try flooding my brain with scenic artwork. if that doesn't work, maybe the pr0n. xD

----------


## Lime Cat

Very intresting!

----------


## LovingLucidity

> This is an awesome idea! I made my own video with pictures of beaches and underwater scenes. I posted it on youtube if anyone is interested...but, there's no naked women in it. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flAAX3xnwC8
> 
> I'm going to watch it a few times before bed tonight. I plan on making and posting more (different themes) if it works!



Kiss me...I could kiss you....great job....thanks for posting that on youtube!

----------


## cope927

this is soooooo sick lol. i cant wait to try this out tonight--should i listen to music while i am watching it/sleeping?

----------


## MistowBubbows

I tried this the other day and it didn't work for me. I had a gallery of avatar pics.

----------


## cope927

yea this actually didnt work for me for two nights in a row. but i think i know why.....

each night of sleep i slept for like 6 hours, so my stages of REM werent so great, and the way i was sleeping i have found to stop me from remembering my dreams....

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> this is soooooo sick lol. i cant wait to try this out tonight--should i listen to music while i am watching it/sleeping?



Way to bump this joke thread, it doesn't actually work it's just a theory/excuse to watch porn

----------


## slayer

> Way to bump this joke thread, it doesn't actually work it's just a theory/excuse to watch porn



Nice reasoning.

People have had successful LDs with this, and it's really not the best thing to use to watch porn when it's flying by at 1000 pictures per second.

----------


## Banana

Im going to try this


anything to get a sex dream, cause you know me  ::D:

----------


## Slick

Is there a similar app like this for a PSP/Ipod that I can watch instead of my computer? Or do I have to make a video? If so, how would go about doing that in Windows Movie Maker?

----------


## slayer

> Is there a similar app like this for a PSP/Ipod that I can watch instead of my computer? Or do I have to make a video? If so, how would go about doing that in Windows Movie Maker?



http://dreamviews.com/community/show...ighlight=brain

----------


## Slick

Thanks!! Making the brainflooder as we speak, this may actually help me with my DILD
too along with my WBTB technique too.

----------


## Bobby17

wow this looks really promising! Definitely gonna try it out

----------


## cope927

> Way to bump this joke thread, it doesn't actually work it's just a theory/excuse to watch porn



not true, it worked for me and i didnt watch porn. lol although i was tempted...

----------


## dreamvacationer

Hey I tried this last night.

I didn't particularly want to install new software on my computer, so I went to www.slide.com, which is a website that makes flash slideshows and set the slides to change at the fastest speed they had on there.  Then I added captions to each picture descibing what I wanted to dream that night occasionally adding messages that said I would lucid dream, that I would remember my dreams, and that I would remember to reality check.

I watched this in complete silence, focusing all my attention on it for half an hour before bed.  I awoke twice during the night.  Each time I got up and went to the computer and watched it again for about 10 minutes.  I did dream last night and I did remember it.  The dream began with me getting up and being disappointed that I didn't get the dream I want and then going to the computer and looking at my slideshow, then it went off in its own unrelated direction.  There were many dream signs I completely missed because I suck at remembering to do reality checks.

Is the fact that I dreamt about the slideshow itself a good sign that this may work if I continue doing it?  Any tips on what I could do better?

----------


## Bobby17

This stuff doesn't work for me...

----------


## falloutmodder420

i started useing this program with abstract and fantasy art (as well as hot girls and models  :wink2:  ) and it seems to work. i haven't had any near lucid dreams in months and 2 days after i started using the brainflooder i had a LD for a few minutes. i would like to know more about what to put into the image folder and what imagery can be used to suggest certain dreams (not just sex dream even though they're fun)

----------


## ReMuSoMeGa

Can you make a mac version?

----------


## beizebopp

Hi, thanks for the software n all. Only im slightly concerned that brain flooder works fine simply using the .exe 
I deleted all the other files and brainflooder worked same as usual.
Leaves me wondering what else was there?

ITT paranoia about unknown subliminal messages.. ( o_o)

Im no programmer but just wondering, would like to know what they all do. specially the hidden .suo 
I know its just a binary file but if i had the chance to influence the minds of potentially thousands od people i'd go for it  :smiley:  
PM me if you dont wanna post the answer here. 

Happy dreaming!

----------


## natepdawg

could someone re-post a download link on a different website? rapidshare has been down for a couple years now  :tongue2:

----------

